
EU May Be About to Kill the Public Domain: Copyright Filters Takedown Beethoven - walterbell
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180827/16481940516/how-eu-may-be-about-to-kill-public-domain-copyright-filters-takedown-beethoven.shtml
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17884215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17884215)

------
j16sdiz
Unintended side effects.

There is no way to censored a collection as large as YouTube manually. And
there are no high accuracy automated filter.

~~~
wongarsu
With 400 hours of video uploaded every minute [1], and an average video length
of 4 minutes 20 seconds [2], we have an average of 5540 videos uploaded per
minute. Assuming 5% of videos get flagged by the algorithm for possible
copyright problems, and each human review takes 30 seconds (the algorithm
flags a specific timestamp), you only need 415.5 employees (0.4% of current
google employees) to do manual human review of every claim.

Of course google has no reason to do that. They face high potential damage
from taking down too few videos, and very little damage outside of small
communities for taking down too much. So they take down any match
automatically and drag their feet on the dispute process instead.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube)

2: [https://www.minimatters.com/youtube-best-video-
length/](https://www.minimatters.com/youtube-best-video-length/)

~~~
AstralStorm
5% is too low an estimate. 10% is more realistically achievable with best
matching systems.

(Source: MIREX 2017)

Manual evaluation rate is also assumed to be 100% which it is not even close
to especially based on a short snippet.

------
Jaruzel
How does the author of the article know that the pieces he is uploading are
free from Copyright _globally_ ? There could be a distributor somewhere
outside of the US who still has publication rights on those recordings. With
classical music the arrangement, performance and even who conducted it can be
copyrighted regardless if the original composition is in the 'public domain'
or not.

~~~
MauranKilom
This is covered in the article. Here is an example:

> The recording was one by the Berlin Philharmonic under the direction of
> Lorin Maazel, which was released in 1961 and is therefore in the public
> domain.

